# Shark Fishing around the bolivar/galveston area



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

If anyone fishes that area please let me know I would like to learn more about fishing that area. I am not looking for your secret spots just wanting to learn to fish that are.I am new to shark fishing but I am buying gear and getting rigged up.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

What kind of gear are you getting? Boat, kayak or casting the bait?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

pm texashookers for leaders etc...


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

iwanashark said:


> What kind of gear are you getting? Boat, kayak or casting the bait?


I have a kayak and will be fishing in the surf, I have cast nests and will casting for baits


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

A yak thats great to have! I think your on the right track with catching frewsh from the surf. I also buy dead shrimp and catch bait that away. High Island is a good spot Bolivar and g town work also. Make sure you get your line atleast past the breakers go farether if you can. TexasHookers has some good leaders like captain dave said just pm him.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

High Island is good, as is the area East of the Bolivar Pocket. Make sure that your leaders are as long as the sharks you intend to catch - since you're fishing the surf I would suggest 8 feet or more since there are some bruisers in the surf this time of year.

If you're looking for more tips and information check out this site - best online resource for shark fishing imo:

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Troutfisch said:


> High Island is good, as is the area East of the Bolivar Pocket. Make sure that your leaders are as long as the sharks you intend to catch - since you're fishing the surf I would suggest 8 feet or more since there are some bruisers in the surf this time of year.
> 
> If you're looking for more tips and information check out this site - best online resource for shark fishing imo:
> 
> http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


I have been learning a lot from this site over the last few weeks

Where is the bolivar pocket ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

learningsaltwater said:


> I have been learning a lot from this site over the last few weeks
> 
> Where is the bolivar pocket ?


beach side of the North Jetty. Very shallow area, best known for wading for trout. Sharks get thick in there this time of the year. The pocket tends to be a very easy place to surf fish due to the shallow water and that it is protected from most winds due to the jetty. Great place for new people to learn the ropes.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just go wade fishing for trout and you are bound to come across a few


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> beach side of the North Jetty. Very shallow area, best known for wading for trout. Sharks get thick in there this time of the year. The pocket tends to be a very easy place to surf fish due to the shallow water and that it is protected from most winds due to the jetty. Great place for new people to learn the ropes.


Great I will check it out this weekend


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Well my Penn Senator 9/0 arrived today! Can't wait to use it


----------

